# Sad Day In Our Household



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

To preface this post, our 19 week old Vizsla, Ziva is fine, however first thing this morning I noticed that our 9 year old Double Yellow Head Amazon was not himself, not talking to me and singing like normal, noticed the poop in the cage was yellow and when I picked him up to love him his entire underside was swollen. Rushed him to the vet immediately and upon a few minutes of arriving there he was dead in my hands. I was in shock and still in. Our vet was speechless. He has always told me Ziggy was the best carried for, fed and loved parrot he had ever had his in practice. His body had filled up with fluid and was pressing on his heart and when they started to examine him that tiny bit of stress was enough to shut down his heart along with all the pressure of the fluid. Myself, our vet and the tech all just stood there totally numb. For the last 9 years Ziggy has kept our household lively and created nearly non-stop laughter.
I know that all things that live must die... but tonight my heart is broken.
Our vet reminded me that I had waited for over 10 years to get another dog and now with Ziva she will help to heal my broken heart... all things happen for a reason and in their own time.... Cherish each moment with those you love, human, furred and feathered.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Ronda


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Ziggy. I'm sure Ziva will do her best to help you through this. They have a way of knowing just when you need them most. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Islander, very sorry to hear of Ziggy's unfortunate passing.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

sorry for your loss, 19 years sounds like a good run, hope you have good memories of the good times


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Islander - sorry for you loss. Hold your V tight.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Thank you for your thoughts, it really does make a difference knowing other animal lovers care.

Today has been difficult so far, getting up this morning not to be greeted by that Amazon raspy Good Morninggggggggg, I love you ... I can't tell you how many times I have started to say something to Ziggy or get him something to eat or go to get him and realize he's gone.... we moved his large cage and parrot stand out of the house last night as it was too painful to see it.... I have had so many calls from friends that had experienced Ziggy in person and they too have shed tears. That one little green parrot with the vibrant yellow head had such a huge personality he couldn't help but touch each and everyone that met him. 

My beautiful V puppy Ziva is doing her best to keep me occupied and showering me with her love .... I'm grateful to have her to help ease the pain of losing my beloved Ziggy.

Thank you again for all your thoughts.

Kendra


----------

